# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Bm ads manager accounts daily budget of 5k and 10k daily

## DonWilliam

Bm ads manager accounts daily budget of 5k and 10k daily
I have 22 account available but will have more soon


All accounts are verified
We have from USA and UK and FR

https://i.ibb.co/HHd3c71/5k.png

https://i.ibb.co/Bfx5yY5/10k.png




Price: $120 for 5k daily limit

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit

Instant Delivery After Purchase.
24×7 Customers Support.
Refund Available for 2 Weeks.
Accessible from any country.
All accounts are manually created & full fresh.
Good Quality accounts.


Contact With Us For Details :

Skype: live:.cid.cc2392cfb4313aa5 Or https://join.skype.com/invite/IPToDnfLfULP

Email: [email protected]

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## DonWilliam

Price: $120 for 5k daily limit

Price: $180 for 10k daily limit

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------

